# *L@@K* Southern DAZE Hunting Club**(Club is Full 2016)**



## jeffodollar (Jun 1, 2016)

Southern DAZE Hunting Club is an 11 year old QDM club with 939 total acres leased in Heard County. We have a 416 acre track on Lipham Rd and a 523 acre track on Red Oak Rd. We have 2 memberships open for the 2016-17 season. Memberships are $500 a year, they start on July 1st, 2016 and end on June 30th, 2017. A membership includes access to both tracks for you, your spouse, and any children 18 years old or younger still in school. We do not have designated areas or flagged areas. We have 18 food plots that we plant every year with some club stands(box and double ladder) on them. Both tracks have lots of Deer, Turkey, Small game, and Lipham has some Ducks. For maps, rules, members list, pictures and more please visit our website at www.southerndaze.weebly.com Call Jeff Dollar 770-337-2696
Here's a few trailcam pictures:


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice website.


----------



## jeffodollar (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Jake!


----------



## haha (Jun 11, 2016)

*still available ?*

you still have open spots? please reply or text to 678 982 9878


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

Looks nice! Y'all have power in camp?


----------



## jeffodollar (Jun 13, 2016)

Yes, we still have 2 open spots. I do HVAC for a living and I've been very busy. I have not had time to show the land yet or call everyone back. I'm Sorry for the delay and should have more time this week it get the spots filled.  

We do not have power in the camp and the land owner will not let us have it ran. So we all use generators.


----------



## jeffodollar (Jul 18, 2016)

Club is full at this time.


----------

